# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرتو درمانی یا پرتو شناسی؟ مسئله این است...

## bahra

سلام
کدومش بازار کار و درآمد بهتری داره؟ :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام
> کدومش بازار کار و درآمد بهتری داره؟


پرتوشناسی یا همون رادیولوژی

----------

